# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Fruitzuurpeeling

## Meiske112

Hallo allen,

Ik ben hier nieuw op het forum.

Ik vroeg mij af wie ervaring heeft met een (fruitzuur) peeling?
Heeft het geholpen? 

Liefs

----------


## sietske763

ze zeggen dat fruitzuur goed is voor de aanmaak van nieuwe huidcellen, dit gebeurt omdat fruizuur de oude cellen verwijdert,
vroeger had je dagcreme met fruitzuur van OLAZ en dat zette de huid aan tot celvernieuwing

----------


## Meiske112

Bedankt voor het reageren! Hoor er inderdaad goeie dingen over, maar niet iedereen heeft dezelfde huid. Vandaar dat ik vraag naar ervaringen..

uppp

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij is het niet goed voor de gevoelige huid

----------


## Meiske112

Hmm ik lees dat het juist voor alle huidtypen bedoeld is..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Meiske: nou is er veel veranderd op het gebied van peelings....toen de eerste kwamen jarennnnnnnnnnnnnnn geleden waren het nog grove pitjes en nu is alles stukken verbeterd, heel fijn ! ik heb geen ervaring met fruitzuur maar ik koop zelf altijd een peeling met hele fijne pitjes...als er op staat alle huidtypen dan kan dat best, maar voor een gevoelige huid niet vaker dan 1 x per week.....succes ermee....na die tijd is je huid zijdezacht...heerlijk....ik doe het meestal als ik mijn haren was maar niet vaker dan 1x per week want een gecombineerde huid/gevoelige moet je niet te vaak schrobben  :Big Grin: 
daggggggggggggggg

Groetjes van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## kayne

Een hele tijd heb ik fruitzuurbehandelingen gedaan maar gestopt ermee.
Meer dan een jaar gedaan maar weinig resultaat.
Fruitzuur zorgt ervoor dat de huid sneller vernieuwd en de acne beter naar buiten kan.
Maar bij mij had het weinig effect dus.
Maar bij iemand anders kan het weer wel goed helpen.
Ik zou het gewoon proberen.
Overigens heb ik ook damproblemen, en andere klachten en dat speelt ook niet mee.


Kayne.

----------


## Meiske112

@ Kayne, heb je dit bij een schoonheidsspecialist gedaan of bij een huidtherapeut?? en welke concentratie?

----------


## kayne

Acnè heb ik niet alleen in het gezicht maar ook op rug en schouders.
Rug werd geloof ik iets van 70% gedaan, gezicht minder, 50% geloof ik.
In het begin was het gezicht wat rood na de behandeling maar trok snel weg.
Later had ik dat niet meer, mijn huid wende eraan.
Gedaan bij een huidtherapeut, weet niet of schoonheidsspecialist dat ook doet.
Je kan het alijd proberen, ik ben ermee gestopt want geen resultaat.
Maar zoals gezegd werken mijn darmen ook niet zo best dus dat moet ook eerst beter.

Kayne.

----------


## Meiske112

Hmm, nou, de schoonheidsspecialist heeft een x mijn borst behandeld en daardoor heb ik nu allemaal puisten op mijn borst wat ik voorheen nooit heb gehad.. weet niet wat ik moet doen.

Ze heeft een verkeerde reiniger gebruikt voor mijn borst. dus dacht misschien helpt een peeling

----------


## kayne

Wat heeft de schoonheidsspecialiste precies gedaan dan in welke volgorde?
Bij mij was het reinigen, peeling, fruitzuur, creme.
Michien was de fruitzuur concetratie te hoog?
Ik denk dat het wel vanzelf wel weer wegtrekt.
Gewoon even met rust laten denk ik.
Verkeerde reiniger, hoezo een verkeerde reiniger, kan toch geen oorzaak zijn van de puisten aanval?
Of er moet al een bestanddeel inzitten waar je niet tegen kan.
Ik denk de fruitzuur, eerste keer voor je?

----------


## sietske763

heb trouwens vandaag is zitten googelen op fruitzuur (in feite vit. A) dit kan je op dokersrecept krijgen.............leker goedkoop!!! op recept heet het A vitA zuur

----------


## sietske763

heb het besteld.......en krijg het vanmiddag binnen.....werkt t zelfde als een frutzuurpeeling,
helemaal gratis!!!

----------


## kayne

Mooi dat het niks kost.
Staat er op hoeveel % de fruitzuur is?
En hoe vaak mag je dit gebruiken?
Mijn behandelingen mochten niet korter dan twee weken na elkaar.

Kayne.

----------


## Meiske112

Ik wil graag een fruitzuurpeeling voor mijn acne littekens ondergaan. Wie heeft hier nog meer ervaring mee?

----------


## sietske763

heb iets van 0,02mg(de minst sterke)

op de bijsluiter staat dat het voor acne is.

----------


## kayne

Volgens mij ben je er al even mee bezig nu.
Al resultaat toevallig?

----------


## Meiske112

Nee, moet wachten tot November ivm de zon. Heb al wel de gel ingesmeerd, lijkt alsof alles juist naar buiten komt. Wellicht moet dat ook.

----------


## sietske763

las in een folder dat je bij yves rocher een fruitmasker kan kopen van citrusvruchten.
daar stond geen waarschuwing bij over UV straling.

en idd, met vit A mag je niet de zon in, zelfs de ""gewone buitenlucht"" is al gevaarlijk!

@kayne....heb het nog maar 1x gebruikt....vanwege het mooie weer.
wat mij wel heeeeeeeel goed helpt zijn biergist tabletten, na een maand slikken is mijn huid zienderogen opgeknapt!

----------


## jolanda27

> las in een folder dat je bij yves rocher een fruitmasker kan kopen van citrusvruchten.
> daar stond geen waarschuwing bij over UV straling.
> 
> en idd, met vit A mag je niet de zon in, zelfs de ""gewone buitenlucht"" is al gevaarlijk!
> 
> @kayne....heb het nog maar 1x gebruikt....vanwege het mooie weer.
> wat mij wel heeeeeeeel goed helpt zijn biergist tabletten, na een maand slikken is mijn huid zienderogen opgeknapt!


Sietske,
De biergisttabletten schijnen ook goed te zijn als je aan het lijnen bent, heb ik vaker horen zeggen. Is dat zo? Waar slik jij ze voor?

----------


## sietske763

@Jo,
ik ben biergist tabletten en nog veel meer gaan slikken voor mijn gezichtshuid, als ik afval word ik snel zo rimpelig...en echt waar...mijn huid ziet er nu veel strakker en frisser uit dan bij andere afval pogingen....zelfs nog mooier dan toen ik begon. ze zeggen altijd dat je rimpels niet wegkrijgt....nou dat is dus beslist niet waar! maar al die huidsupplementen kosten wel wat als ik alles bij elkaar optel.

voor t afvallen merk ik niet dat biergist helpt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: goh ik wist niet dat het schadelijk is als je A slikt dat je dan niet de zon in moet gaan... :Stick Out Tongue:  Biergisttabletten...gossie mikkie dat heb ik lang geleden ook geslikt...was voor een zuivere huid toch? nee dit is geen produkt voor het afvallen...

ik ben vorige week na een partuliere schoonheidsspecialiste gegaan voor reiniging etc...heerlijk...op een zolderkamer ergens...heel fijn, en niet duur...maar ach ik heb een speciaal potje voor mijzelf...daar stop ik geld in wat ik heb gekregen...leuk he? verwennerij....

Meiske112: succes met je huid he? het is veel werk als je van alles moet ondergaan...groetjes....

Dag Jolanda: fijne dag Jootje... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

@elisa,
die vit A zuur is een zalf.....en die haalt de opperhuid eraf, een soort van hele sterke peeling.
ik slik wel beta caroteen(pro vit. A), maar dat is juist goed voor je huid als je in de zon komt.

----------


## kayne

De vit A zuur is een zalf die de opperhuid eraf haalt lees ik.
Hetzelfde wat de fruitzuur bij mij ook deed dus.
Bij mij zoals gezegd niks geholpen, na meer dan een jaar dit gehad te hebben.
Biergist vroeger ook een tijd ingenomen maar geen resultaat.
Ik heb de afgelopen jaren zo al het nodige gedaan voor de huid maar tot nu toch 0% resultaat.
Jammer.....

----------


## sietske763

@kayne,
ik lees net dat je schreef dat je darmen niet goed werkten...
heb je al eens pro-biotica geprobeerd?
dat is goed voor de darmbalans en komt dan weer ten goede voor je huid..

ik heb de vit A zuur trouwens niet voor acne, maar om het bindweefsel in de huid te stimuleren zodat de huid weer steviger wordt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: oke dank je voor de toelichting, ik wil er nog wel meer over weten, ik vindt het interessant... :Big Grin:  vit A is voor huidveroudering...nou dat kunnen we goed gebruiken die creme's...strakker koppie is leuker, dan hamsterwangetjes...maar ja als je gaat afvallen kun je dus goede hulp gebruiken in de vorm van een speciale creme zoals jij koopt!!! hmm slim vrouwtje...hahahaha...dank je... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Kayne:  :Smile:  wat ellendig en jammer dat niets je kan helpen, maar geef de moed niet op...het is net als sommige ziekte's...je probeert van alles en op een goede dag valt er "toch" weer iets te winnen...niet leuk en fijn, het brengt veel teleurstellingen met zich mee, maar ik hoop dat het keerpunt voor jou gaat komen!!!! sterkte met je huid...
fijne dag verder...hartelijke groetjes van Elisabeth... :Embarrassment:

----------


## kayne

Ik loop momenteel, al een hele tijd trouwens, aan een homeopaat.
Al jaren loop ik aan dit soort mensen.
Allemaal voor de darm, huid en nog meer klachten maar resultaat eigenlijk weinig.
Uiteraard probiotica ook ooit ingenomen.
Een homeopaat schrijft ook steeds van alles voor.
Nu gaan de darmen weer goed, ze gaan op en neer, dan weer goed, dan weer slecht.
Darmonderzoek onlangs ook nog gehad, zag er allemmal goed uit was de uitslag.
Acne had ik in de pubertijd geen last van, kwam echt op latere leeftijd.
Jammer ja dat het niet beter wil, het ging redelijk maar nu wordt het weer erger helaas... 

Kayne.

----------


## sietske763

ik zit ook altijd zo te ""kloten"" met mn darmen....
al paar x een opname gehad door een ileus enz enz
tis nu ook weer helemaal mis....heb vandaag al 4 liter laxeermiddel op (wat ze normaal geven voordat je een darmonderzoek krijgt) resultaat; 0,0
dus mo een spoedafspraak bij de MDL arts.

heb jij nog wat tips voor mij, kayne??
iets wat bij jou miss wel werkte voor je darmen?

----------


## kayne

Een tijdje geleden schreef de homeopaat lynolax voor.
Lynolax ontbijtmix en Lynolax tarwekiemolie, is allebei voor de stoelgang.
Twee eetlepels ontbijtmix en èèn lepel tarwekiemolie door de yoghurt.
Dit had zij staan daar, kosten samen iets van net geen 10 euro.
Maar waar elders te verkrijgen weet ik niet.
Het hielp mij erg goed toen ik eraan begon, later hielp het niet zo meer.
? vreemd maar het zou moeten blijven werken.
Nu eet ik ook al een tijd geen yoghurt meer, als soort test, want is zuivel slecht voor acnè?
Dat lees je veel maar yoghurt zou weer geen last kunnen zei de homeopaat.
Overigens doet het warme met hoge luchtvochtigheid er nu ook geen goed aan.
Wat ook heel goed schijnt te helpen is kiwi eten, ik heb er laatst eentje gegeten maar krijg het niet weg.
Jammer, schijnt een kiwi goed te zijn voor de darmen, lust ik het niet.
Pruimen zijn ook heel erg goed voor de darmen trouwens maar die lust ik ook niet.
Verder moet ik veel water drinken, anderhalve liter per dag, ook goed voor de darmen.
Maar je kan beter er even op googlen, intypen: tips bij obstipatie.
Of mischien kan je ook eens naar een goede homeopaat.

----------


## sietske763

laatste poging van MDL arts was, om een darmspoelapparaat te gaan gebruiken, opmdat dus gewone klysma,s ook niet helpen/werken.
alle andere opties zijn al geprobeerd, en spoelen is gewoon het minst slecht voor de darmen.
nu moet ik natuurlijk eerst ff overleggen met verzekering, want anders wordt het wel een heeeeeeeeeeeeeel duur geintje!
maar weet uit ervaring (werk) dat dit dus echt werkt, alleen is t natuurlijk een laatste oplossing.

----------


## kayne

Spoelen kan je toch niet blijven doen?
Als de darmen schoon zijn is dat mooi maar op een gegeven moment komt er toch weer ontlasting in.
Moet je dan weer spoelen?

----------


## sietske763

ja, je moet dan ongeveer 3x per week spoelen....en dat gewoon blijvend.

----------


## kayne

Dat lijkt me toch ook heel erg steeds.
Dan mag ik niet klagen met mijn darmklachten vind ik.
Gelukkig gaat het bij mij nu redelijk, door de weeks, in het weekend ga ik nooit.
Ik hoop dat je darmen weer eens vanzelf gaan werken.
Geen stress toch? dat is heel erg slecht voor de darmen, en ook andere organen houden hier niet van.

----------

